# Hiding Root help



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Anybody have suggestions to hide root. My Time Warner Cable TV app is not fully functional because of root. I've tried disabling SU in SuperSU and I've tried the hide my root app. Any other ideas? Its not worth unrooting but it would be cool if I could get the app to be fully functional.

Thanks!

Mike

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for ROM/Kernel releases only.

I have this issue on my Nexus 7 with the Sunday Ticket app and I use VooDoo OTA root keeper to temporarily disable root and the app works fine once I do that. May want to give that a shot.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

The twc TV app looks for the Superuser.apk in /system/app. Rename the apk to something like SuperSU.apk

It also looks for the text "test-keys" inside of your build prop. Remove that from your build prop. Change to release-keys if you want.

Another option is to modify the twctv.apk to disable those check or make it check for something else. I have successfully done both and the app worked on cm10 rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a TimeWarner app for rooted users on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1604776


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys really helpful! Changed the build.prop to remove "test keys" and renamed the SU apk to SU.apk. live TV is working perfectly now.

Thanks again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

Have you tried RootCloak, an XPosed Framework plug-in?


----------

